

Ask HN:CPAN like archive for c  - winkv

I am wondering if there is a CPAN like archive for C libs and snippets,i was able to find boost for C++,but nothing for c...also what do u think of making one(in case it does not exist)
======
jdale27
<http://ccan.ozlabs.org/>

~~~
TMK
Cool, didn't know of ccan.

------
TMK
Site which collects C libraries and snippets would be quite cool and useful.
It's pretty hard to find C libraries by googling.

------
JoachimSchipper
In addition to CCAN, there are (somewhat) general-purpose libraries like
GNOME's glib.

